# pups?



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

anyone have fox or coyote pup kill pics? I'm tired of only seeing the "big game" The little buggers are targets too. I find vids of the little ones going down to be funny. pics are cool too. I dunno if this goes here or in the pics and vids forum, so I'm posting it in both and the mods can lock whichever one is in the wrong place.

PS: Please don't be a bunch of trolls and flame me and call me anti and a peta person. My request is made because I actually DO enjoy such things. A lot of the other forums I've made this request on have thought I was someone from PETA trying to get video to use as "propoganda" Which isn't true, so please don't be like that *eyeroll*

thanks


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

First coyote I ever killed intentionally hunting for them was a female pup. Came in to an el-cheapo Knight & Hale Cottontail distress call.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd consider anything under a year to be a pup. Don't know that I consider something like that fair game just yet. Looks too much like a fuzzy little puppy for me to want to shoot it.


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

*shrug* different strokes for different folks. I respect your opinion. I don't hunt since I'm blind in one eye, so I just get to enjoy watching others. I've only seen 2 vis where a pup [by my definition] goes down. It's just funny to watch 'em roll. It'd also be funny to see someone take two at once while they're play wrassling or something x3





 here's one pup vid and....





 here's the other

both hilarious


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

My thing is this... anything old enough to prey on something or come to a call on its own accord is fair game to me. If they're still nursing, I imagine I could do it, but would have to think twice. Bar-d is someone who I could imagine wanting to wipe out every last one regardless of age as he sees endless damage done by coyotes on his cattle ranch day after day.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I do not have any photos, not that I had any wants to take any. However when I was younger I was out bow hunting in the early season when a chow came running through chasing a deer. I did not have a shot but was pissed someone let loose or lost this dog. Later that week I was driving along a road very close to where I was hunting. Saw that chow again out in the middle of a mowed hay field. She had a few pups with her. I stopped and she bolted but the pups were confussed. I took my Rem 700 .222 mag and shot em at about 200 yards. I have mixed feelings about it however, however my feelings are not mixed about the person who abandoned the chow....we saw her off and on for two years. She even got into my friends goats. As soon as she saw a person or truck she would would high tail it.


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

ebbs: I dunno if we have the same sense of humor but would it be funny to you if two got taken out by one bullet while nursing? What about play wrestling? lol these are the types of vids I dream of. Who says hunting can't be funny :3. one of the pup vids I linked even has one rolling down a hill into a creek. gotta love it.


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

on a call: A little different since it's a domesticated dog... I feel bad for the pups HOWEVER I can imagine if you had binoculars they probably did some pretty funny "acrobatics" from the hit.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

_I should add....my friends daughter who was about 30 at the time....voiced her oppinion to me " How could you ?? " You jerk " I should shoot you" . I just took it and her dad nodded. It was about a month later when that chow got into the goats and two had to be put down.....His daughter changed her oppinion then...but never oppologized._


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...well they were young pups about 8 pounds just a thump and dead. My .222 mag is a bit hotter than a .223 with the same bullet. It hits hard and gives no mercy.


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

on a call: Same question as I asked ebbs above. would you find either of those situations funny? Or am I alone on that one. I might just be a weirdo lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I am generally out to kill predators used to be for the fur now because of the need....I am weird .... in some ways I laugh at what happens. Like wow...did you see that shot. Bottom line, I really do not enjoy killing or maming but still I have laughed at it...stupid thing ??? it is somthing I am growing through.

You are far from alone though. I hear guys and think...what are they thinking.

What do you think.


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

personally I think it'd be about the funniest thing in the world to see two pups playing and not expecting anything and both drop, probably ontop of each other. some have told me coyotes don't do this, but I'm pretty sure any canine species play like that as pups. regardless of the funny situations I dream of, I think it's kinda weird or hypocritical that a lot of hunters don't take the young. Taking the young is more effective than the old anyway. If I was able to hunt, out with my gun and saw a mother coyote with pups I'd be cranking the trigger trying to take as manyu of the pups as possible. I mean they have more years on their life to destroy things anyway so... *shrug*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Honestly IP2 it sounds to me as though you are trying a little to hard to get someone to agree with you on this. I don't see as though shooting those pups would be very sporting. You see the idea to me is to match wits with a coyote, or deer or elk or javalina or even a quail. I don't think something rollling around on the ground after being shot is funny in any way shape or form. I can only imagine what other forums have said to you on this subject. When hunting anything I always tryto make a quick clean kill nomatter what it is. And quite honestly it bothers me a bit when that doesn't happen as I feel responsible for insuring the quick kill. Again honestly In my opinion you might just be a weirdo or a peta member wanting to stir the pot. Please feel free to NOT PM me again.


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

you misunderstand. I don't mean rolling around of their own accord after the shot. I mean the force of the bullet causing their body to roll. I don't like it when animals live after the shot either D; that's terrible


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

interestingperson2 said:


> you misunderstand. I don't mean rolling around of their own accord after the shot. I mean the force of the bullet causing their body to roll. I don't like it when animals live after the shot either D; that's terrible


If you're talking about the reaction to the shot I can understand that, and yes it's funny on occasion to see how the animal gets rocked by the force of the bullet. But not pups necessarily. Seems like seeing the bigger animal drop like a sack of marbles from a well placed shot is more enjoyable than picking on the pups.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ebbs and Don, well said. I enjoy hunting and the better I am at it the better I feel about it.


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

pups have less weight so they're more liable to flip or roll <3. plus they're more playful and you can pick them off at funny times.

although I'm not saying adults can't be funny. It's just rarer. I saw a vid where one curled up to sleep, laid her head down, and then took the shot. I was all like "YEAH THAT'S RIGHT YOU CAN SLEEP... FOREVER!" lol


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

I will say I'm not entirely heartless though. I've seen some pups that I can understand why no one would shoot. I couldn't do it. I guess in a weird way I have to give props to anyone that would, for having the cohones to overcome how cute these things can be lol. Here's a couple examples of things I couldn't take. One pup and... actually one adult

View attachment 1199


View attachment 1200


I couldn't take either one of those. Too cute/pretty

Edit: Yeah, definite props to anyone that could get past the pretty face and pull the trig on either of those too. Takes real cohones lol. I'd just sit there and gawk.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

I don't know maybe its just me, but I hunt first and for most for meat.The stuff I don't eat I skin and sell the furs.I don't shoot turkeys out of the roost and I don't shoot pups.I'm out there for the sport and the challange of taking an animal in its envirement.I have past many does because they still have fawns with them.I know they are big enough to take care of themselves but I just can't do it.I've also let bucks walk just because I was enjoying the hunt to much to end it early.Like I said it may just be me but I think you have a pretty sick since of hunor if you think a pup roly from being shot is funny.


----------



## interestingperson2 (Jun 25, 2010)

I suppose I do *shrug* But I have been told I'm not alone and will request pics and vids from those who feel as I


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Brain check----can you say ethics---it's one thing to do wildlife control,it's another to thrill kill. 
This guy's a tree hugger.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> My thing is this... anything old enough to prey on something or come to a call on its own accord is fair game to me. If they're still nursing, I imagine I could do it, but would have to think twice. Bar-d is someone who I could imagine wanting to wipe out every last one regardless of age as he sees endless damage done by coyotes on his cattle ranch day after day.


IP2, I am afraid you are going to have a tough time getting someone on this forum to agree with you and validate your desire to kill pups because they roll funny. As ebbs mentioned, I have lost untold dollars worth of calves and cows over the years to coyotes. I have no qualm of shooting every one I see. However, I have NEVER shot a pup. I won't even shoot a baby skunk. Call me weak, sentimental, stupid, whatever. The sport of predator/varmint hunting has a core purpose. Control the population of predators and varmints. Simple. For myself and the majority of the hunters I know, blowing up pups, kits, babies of any kind does not enter into it. To me and the others it is about matching wits with a smart animal and doing something that helps the natural balance. You are entitled to your likes and dislikes but I assure you, the vast majority of hunters on this site are just that: hunters, not just killers. There is a difference.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

'nuff said.


----------

